# Park City/SLC Planning Help



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

jjj604 said:


> so i and a few others have picked up the epic pass this season and i'm looking to get down to park city/canyons for about 1-2 weeks in jan/feb 2018. there might be a couple of us that want to ride everyday and others might do every second day so having some other stuff to do would be nice. so far, i'm leaning towards staying in an airbnb in SLC, renting an SUV and making the drive daily as long as conditions aren't too treacherous. i've looked at accommodations closer to the mountain and i'm downright shocked at how much more expensive they are (or should i say, how cheap the city is).
> 
> currently, we have nothing set in stone. the group could be as small as me going solo or as big as 8 people. we're open to any suggestions aside from roadside camping and having the city 45 mins away makes SLC a realistic possibility to save a few $$$ this trip. any locals or people who have made the trip have any suggestions? i'd like to ride at a few different spots but having park city lift tix covered by the epic pass is pretty sweet. going touring for a few days is a possibility too.


I'd look at AirBnb's(in the surrounding communities around park city) , not a terrible drive but honestly the only night life worth doing is in park city so your kind of opposite worlds. I mean really the only point(mostly) in going to Park City is to ride park and party..great for families\shopping and groomers too.....they get Colorado(Summit\Eagle) snow levels(300" which is good but its not 500") but there's a reason we call it "the dark side"....last year was GREAT in park city but epic in the cottonwoods. 

My advice is follow the snow and if your getting a car anyways take a hard look at riding Snowbasin\Powder\Brighton\Solitude resorts pending conditions.......lift tickets there are NOT that expensive(60-80$) Wasatch Snow Forecast | Your Utah Powder Resource

Best touring is on the other side of the Wasatch in the Cottonwoods

Check out the homestead crater(hot springs) in Heber and High West Distillery in Wanship.......both little towns near Park City.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm also about to set dates for a 7-10 day trip to SLC in february. My brother and I (and probably his two dachshunds) are the only for sure people in with the idea of some others coming/going throughout that time. Sounds like we have the same plan although the destinations will be brighton and solitude (we both got the max pass). shoot me a pm if you want to chat about various deals we find or if you maybe wanna combine forces to keep things less cash money.


p.s. i made a post a month or two back asking some advice on this topic and got some good feedback if you can find the thread


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

thanks for the tips guys! will look into those other spots and hunt down that other thread for starters


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

There's a reason lot of locals call it "Park Shitty" 

I'd consider it a waste to come here and not go ride BCC/LCC... Those are the spots that set Utah apart from other places... Park City is no different from any other tourist trap resort in Colorado


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

txb0115 said:


> There's a reason lot of locals call it "Park Shitty"
> 
> I'd consider it a waste to come here and not go ride BCC/LCC... Those are the spots that set Utah apart from other places... Park City is no different from any other tourist trap resort in Colorado


Man I love Park City in the spring\summer\fall though, trail running and mountain biking up there is the tits........its like a little bastion of Colorado in Utah......its where us normal folks go to escape the local culture oppression down in SLC.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I rented a place in Murray for dirt cheap. It?s 30 min drive to solitude, so that?s not too bad. 

My partying is me getting into the hot tub with a few beers. I?ll be hitting up solitude and Brighton and maybe snowbird.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> I rented a place in Murray for dirt cheap. It?s 30 min drive to solitude, so that?s not too bad.
> 
> My partying is me getting into the hot tub with a few beers. I?ll be hitting up solitude and Brighton and maybe snowbird.



Ha ha yea thats us too these days........so you say you have a hot tub 

I can give you some tips on great places to eat, Trolley Square wing company, Chedda Burger, Bumble Bee BBQ, The Garage and so on.......

Say what you want about the Mormons(I do) but man they know how to eat and I've never had as many good burgers as I have living in SLC. 

Don't miss Epics Brewery tasting\sandwich room either, close drive from Murray


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> I rented a place in Murray for dirt cheap. It?s 30 min drive to solitude, so that?s not too bad.
> 
> My partying is me getting into the hot tub with a few beers. I?ll be hitting up solitude and Brighton and maybe snowbird.


Where at in Murray? I live in Murray


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

txb0115 said:


> Where at in Murray? I live in Murray


Near the Walmart off 4600 S..


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> ekb18c said:
> 
> 
> > I rented a place in Murray for dirt cheap. It?s 30 min drive to solitude, so that?s not too bad.
> ...


Thanks for the tips!!


----------

